

26 US Senators write to US director of national intelligence James Clapper - grey-area
https://www.commondreams.org/node/95960

======
grey-area
Some really interesting commentary here from people in a position to know what
the NSA is collecting, and they mention a broad range of possible records:

 _Furthermore, we are troubled by the possibility of this bulk collection
authority being applied to other categories of records. The PATRIOT Act 's
business records authority is very broad in its scope. It can be used to
collect information on credit card purchases, pharmacy records, library
records, firearm sales records, financial information, and a range of other
sensitive subjects._

------
mtgx
Is this enough to jumpstart a full blown investigation, or do they need the
majority of the Senate for that?

